# Pick a Game Thread: LAL @ SAS | ILL vs LOU | MSU vs UNC



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So we have a mixture of games on Saturday that interest me.. Talk about any one you want to or all 3 if you want 

<center>NCAA Tournament (Final Four)

















vs.








(1) Illinois Fighting Illini (36-1) vs. (4) Louisville Cardinals (33-4)
Date: Saturday, April 2nd
Time: 5:07 P.M. Central Time
TV: CBS

*Probable Starting Lineups:*
- Stats through tournament only - 
Illinois Fighting Illini
Guard Deron Williams - 16.5 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 8.5 APG
Guard Dee Brown - 14.3 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 4.0 APG
Guard Luther Head - 14.8 PPG, 2.3 RPG, 4.0 APG
Forward Roger Powell Jr. - 9.5 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
Forward James Augustine - 12.3 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 0.3 APG

Louisville Cardinals
Guard Taquan Dean - 17.0 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 1.8 APG
Guard Larry O'Bannon - 17.8 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 3.3 APG
Forward Francisco Garcia - 20.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 4.3 APG
Forward Ellis Myles - 7.8 PPG, 9.3 RPG, 3.3 APG
Forward Juan Palacios - 11.5 PPG, 6.3 RPG, 0.5 APG








vs.








(1) North Carolina Tarheels (31-4) vs. (5) Michigan State Spartans (26-6)
Date: Saturday, April 2nd
Time: 30 Minutes following Illinois vs Louisville Game
TV: CBS

*Probable Starting Lineups:*
- Stats through tournament only - 
North Carolina Tarheels
Guard Raymond Felton - 12.3 PPG, 6.0 RPG, 6.8 APG
Guard Rashad McCants - 17.8 PPG, 2.8 RPG, 2.8 APG
Forward Jackie Manuel - 5.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 1.3 APG
Forward Jawad Williams - 4.5 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 1.0 APG
Center Sean May - 21.5 PPG, 11.8 RPG, 1.5 APG

6th Man Marvin Williams - 15.5 PPG, 7.8 RPG, 0.5 APG

Michigan State Spartans
Guard Drew Neitzel - 5.8 PPG, 0.3 RPG, 3.3 APG

Guard Shannon Brown - 13.5 PPG, 3.3 RPG, 0.8 APG
Forward Maurice Ager - 16.8 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.5 APG
Forward Alan Anderson - 14.0 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 1.5 APG
Forward Paul Davis - 15.0 PPG, 10.8 RPG, 1.0 APG

Go Illini!!
Go Spartans!!
Go Big Ten!!! 

Oh wait, there's a Lakers game?








vs.








Los Angeles Lakers (33-38, 3rd Pacific)  vs. San Antonio Spurs (53-18, 1st Southwest)
Date: Saturday, April 2nd
Time: 5:30 P.M. Pacific Time
TV: NBAt, KRRT, KCAL

*Probable Starting Lineups:*
Los Angeles Lakers
PG Chucky Atkins
SG Kobe Bryant
SF Caron Butler
PF Jumaine Jones
C Chris Mihm 

San Antonio Spurs
PG Tony Parker
SG Manu Ginobili
SF Bruce Bowen
PF Robert Horry
C Rasho Nesterovic

Go Illini!!
Go Spartans!!
Go Big Ten!!! 
Go Lakers!! *Sigh*

</center>

Give me some freakin feedback.. Now :banana:


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

All I have to say is go Lakers, Louisville and UNC.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Nice! Some Variety.

We *should* beat the Spurs, but I doubt we will.

Im probably most interested in the Illini vs Louisville matchup. Ill be watching that game.

I just want a UNC/Ill Monday night game!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakers win..
Illini win...
MSU win...

my laying off the druggs....

but who am i kiddin


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lol! Nice game thread. I'm picking upsets all around. Lakers, Cardinals, and Spartans. Sorry BC. :angel:


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

In an ideal world, I'd have Illinois, UNC and Lakers win. Along with maybe Angelina Jolie by my side.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

BBB said:


> In an ideal world, I'd have Illinois, UNC and Lakers win. Along with maybe Angelina Jolie by my side.


 LOL

I'm going with the all big ten title game. Ginobili, Parker, and Duncan could all miss this game and we would still lose. I'll be watching the final four


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Despite the fact that the Spurs don't have Duncan, we will still get power-raped.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Agreed. Ginobli will rape us with his split the d, awkward as hell, take it the hole style. Tony Parker will light up Chucky Atkins for about 30.

Illinois vs UNC for it all. NBA GM's dream. How many NBA prospects will be in that game.

The more I see Derron Williams the more I say we have to find a way to land him in the draft.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs
Illini
& UNC with the W's.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well at least we're killing 3 birds with one stone


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Shockingly I will not be able to watch ANY of these games tomorrow night (other obligations), I am NOT pleased.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Winner gets my Illini.. Were goin to the ship, Were goin to the ship, Were goin to the ship and I'm going to the game on Monday (My friend invited me) :banana:

This game should be good.. Go State!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Looks like Deron "the stiff stopper" Williams brought Francisco Garcia back down to Earth just like he did to Stoudamire.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep 5 pts, 9 dimes, 5 boards and shut down Garcia.. Numbers dont look great but he's a man that just wants to win and get his teamates involved.. That's what he does.. Bravo Deron.. I love this team :clap: 

What? The Lakers are up 11-0?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the **** do we always lose and get our asses kicked right after we get big 1st Q leads? The other team just calls a TO and we fade away.

That makes no sense. This is the 2nd game in a row it's happened. 12-4 against Minny, 11-0 tonight. And 4 straight TOs coming out of a timeout...you stink Hamblen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team has no brain. We just leave their best three-point shooters wide open every possession. And nice job Jones...WTF was that? How many lay-ups do you plan on missing tonight?

****ing losers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We really stink, don't we! :clown:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hey, another good showing with Kobe on the bench. Our subs have actually played better offensively in the stretched w/o Kobe recently. So we've grabbed a 4 point lead. However, the Spurs just called a timeout, so they'll soon be on top by 6 or 7.

Maybe Hamblen can actually think of something useful to say during the timeout....nah....probably not.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I hate Brown.. The guys a PG and he misses more Free-throws than Shaq.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Terrible 'Freaking' Clown :curse: 

All he does, drive into the lane and can't finish/turn the ball over. :curse:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has more TOs than points so far... :sour:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

D George with a 3...YES!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

There goes Brown again, making me feel better about not getting that injury prone loser Davis.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ah yes, down by six. This feels more like the lakers we have all come to know and love. :sigh:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a SICK DUNK!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Live by the three die by the three.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Caron Butler for the steal ! !! ! Wohoooo!!

Lakers by 1 w/ 14 seconds left on the 4th

Please please stop them :gopray:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh! ! ! ! ! We loose


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

1 minute, 45 seconds left. Kobe takes two three point attempts, and then one shot attempt with three people guarding him. Then Atkins takes one three attempt, the entire time only being down by ONE POINT. Why in the hell would you take three's like that if your down by ONE point? :curse: They could have own that game, and I'm not going to blame that non-foul call at the end on Butler, even though it was called in the first half, because the lakers should not have been in the situation where it would have mattered, because of five bad shot attempts in the final two minutes. I love Kobe, but that was some stupid plays at the end.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Damn, Kobe had a good look, just didn't go down. Good game by Butler though.

Ah well, in goes another ping-pong ball.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Locke said:


> Damn, Kobe had a good look, just didn't go down. Good game by Butler though.
> 
> Ah well, in goes another ping-pong ball.



But he was CLUTCH!!! ... for San Antonio!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> But he was CLUTCH!!! ... for San Antonio!!!



RUN!!! TROLL ATTACK!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I had to go right after the game ended, so I couldn't post anything, but we got frickin screwed. Barry ran right over Caron! That should have been an offensive foul and we should have won the game.

What do I keep telling ya? We are getting screwed more than any team in the league and on a regular basis. This is the second, maybe third game the refs have cost us.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I didn't see any of the games.. 

I was at an indoor football game  THat was decided on a fourth down stop as the clock ran out!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I had to go right after the game ended, so I couldn't post anything, but we got frickin screwed. Barry ran right over Caron! That should have been an offensive foul and we should have won the game.
> 
> What do I keep telling ya? We are getting screwed more than any team in the league and on a regular basis. This is the second, maybe third game the refs have cost us.



That was a horrific call. However, we wouldn't have had to worry about it if Kobe at Atkins didnt take four three point attempts in the final minute and a half to play. 

If Kobe would have taken it to the rack before the Barry play, or passed it to the THREE times open Caron Butler, we probably would have won the game. Thats the problems with young teams. Even Frank, the coach no one likes said "Take it to the hole" on that last position, and instead a pump fake agisnt a Horry, who Kobe could have walked by without even stressing.

Oh well. To many threes, but at this point in the season what do they have to lose?


----------

